# going to Hawaii



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My dad has been working in Kihei, Hawaii since August and he wants me to come visit him and see a dairy goat farm there. I'm leaving the end of next week and coming back beginning of February a little over a week before my girls kid. So I guess I get a vacation before the real work begins. With milking twice a day, selling the milk, caring for the kids(goat), making soap, cheese, ect. and maybe finding a job I'm going to have my hands full. But  for now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats in Maui! If you happen to make it over to the big island, I'm happy to show you around!

PS, the road to Hana is windy and boring and there is no gift shop at the end. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Show off !!! Have a great time and take pictures of the dairy farm !!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dayna said:


> Thats in Maui! If you happen to make it over to the big island, I'm happy to show you around!
> 
> PS, the road to Hana is windy and boring and there is no gift shop at the end. lol


I will definitely come see you if I go that way but I doubt I will. My dads pretty busy with work and I can't drive yet. Yeah an 18yo who can't drive lol. I'm not much for the tourist crap anyway so no gift shop is fine with me.



Trickyroo said:


> Show off !!! Have a great time and take pictures of the dairy farm !!


I can add more. I lived in Kapolei, Hawaii for nine months. I was only three-four but I remember it. My dad was the construction supervisor for Western Water Features who built the water park there.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I am SO jealous!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I have to go now. We booked the flight. I leave the 25th. I have flown probably 30 times but never by myself. I seriously am so nervous I feel like I'm going to puke. I have anxiety issues and it takes allot for me just to walk into a store or be in a crowd by myself so flying is like a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Best trip of my life was to Hawaii, can't wait to go back. Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Thats in Maui! If you happen to make it over to the big island, I'm happy to show you around!
> 
> PS, the road to Hana is windy and boring and there is no gift shop at the end. lol


I personally think the island is SO much better than Maui. A lot less crowded, and so much fun hiking things to do! It was amazing to be able to hike out over the old lava flows in order to see where the current flows were meeting the Pacific (from a safe distance of course, hah)! Explosive and fiery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cool


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

On my way to the airport. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a great flight!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Have a great time!!!! I'm so jealous, I have wanted to go for over 25 years.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You'll do just fine! Have a great time


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Enjoy your flight , relax , breathe , your will be fine 
Your going to have such a awesome time !!!
And your leaving a bunch of envious people here freezing their 
butts off , lolol

Hang loose  lolol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. You've made me feel better. I'm not panicking yet and I'm waiting at the boarding gate so I think I'm going to be OK.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I went to Surfing Goat Dairy, the Ali'i Kula Lavender Farm and hung out at the beach to watch the sun set yesterday. Today I went sailing and found out I get sea sick easily. I was upchucking within ten minuets and didn't stop until we docked. Mind you it was a two hour tour. So needless to say I am not doing that again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh you have to go again !!! But next time , just keep your eyes on the land and you will be fine , I promise 
Dont go in the cabin at all , you need to be on deck at all times.
You can take a motion sickness pill too , but dont lose out on such a great experience . Such beautiful waters !!!!
You could see dolphin and other gorgeous creatures .
I would give the motion sickness pills a try. 
Hey , you only live once , right ?

Enjoy the rest of your trip whatever you decide to do


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Put a lemon in your pocket. Next time, as soon as you feel queasy peel and eat the lemon. I grew up on fishing boats, it works.

Sounds like you're having fun. Take a slide down one of the waterfall slides for me


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a glimpse of some whales between heaves lol. The only thing that helped was looking at the water. Looking at the land, a nob on the boat or anything stationary sent me reeling. We are going on a submarine Friday so I won't be completely out of the water just no small boats for me. But your right I might need some Dramamine before I go. I'll try the lemon too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would definitely try the lemon  If not , you can always put it in a 
drink later , lolol. Waterfall slide ? Yeeeee Hawwwwww


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Point of No Return comes to mind right now , lolol
I will need to go listen to that right now 

Whales !!! AWESOME !!!! Such a treat to see them !!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Whales are cool, i've always loves the porpoises the best though. 
Come to think of it, I think the waterfall slides are on Kauai and she's on Maui. Oh well, still good swimming and beautiful things to see.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If only I could swim! I keep telling my dad he needs to help me cut off my cast(since I broke my hand) but he says no. We decided to cut it off on our own since the doctors just kept calling us back a bunch of times and charging us. The cast I have on now is more or less just to keep me from using it. I think if I cut it off and put a brace on it I'll be fine since my bone is already fused but my dad will have none of it so I can't swim. It sucks to be at these beautiful beaches and have a pool in the back yard of the house we are saying at but I can't get in. Especially a water person like me. I would never leave it if I could. Its a short three minuet walk to the beach.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like you are having fun! I saw some whales over here on my island today too!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pour some powder into a plastic bag and then cover your cast with that and a second plastic bag with a hair tie or two around your wrist. At least then you could play in the water. The powder would soak up most of the moisture if any got in.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , bag it girl , and get in that water , I wouldn't miss the opportunity to swim or snorkle there !!!
Scuba diving is a blast if you have the time


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree, I couldn't not swim, sorry dad is stubborn. I'm a bad girl I probably would have figured a way to cut it off my self. Don't upset dad though. Enjoy such a beautiful place!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , upsetting Dad probably isnt a good thing , especially when your on a Island together , lol 
Seriously though , enjoy everything you can there .
I love trail walking and such , so thats one thing I would be doing , lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I could always just walk down the beach to his job and bother him to give me some wire snips to cut it off because there are no sharp knives in this house. It's only a mile or two walk from the house he stays at. Its a union job so I can't get on though. Course just sitting on the beach people watching ain't a bad deal either lol. The better view is over at the Lahaina beaches since there is better surfing if you catch my drift(the guys). :sigh: Where I'm at is mostly tourists. I'm on my own until Friday since my dad has to work and I don't have a drivers license yet so I can only go where I can walk. There isn't too much within a two mile radius of where I'm at. Just houses, hotels, some parks and a couple of shops.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I got my cast off. EWWWW my hand grew in thick black hair some of them are a half an inch long. Anyone had this problem? It didn't smell bad I just grew in hair. Soo weird. But now I can swim. YAY.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWESOME
Go swimming 
Ah , nothing a tweezer cant take care of , lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It would take closer to a full waxing to take care of this lol. I did tweez the hair on my fingers a few weeks ago thinking maybe it would grow back normal but it grew back in just as black as ever. Its only where the cast was from mid arm to my fingers. The rest it is a normal light brown color.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You could try some facial bleach.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You just got the cast off ,go swimming and enjoy yourself !!!
Worry about the hair later , lolol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo, dive in that beautiful water. And a quick fix, just shave the hair it won't matter for a one time job.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I went in a simi sub today. I didn't get sea sick but I was close despite the lemon. Well I leave for the mainland Saturday night. I don't wanna leave but I have heavily pregnant goaties and an angry Mom to get back.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My father used to tell people that got seas sick to leave one shoe on land when they came out on the boat , lol
Not sure if it ever worked ,lol
Have a safe trip back , hope you took some pictures for us


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad you had a good time. I would love to go there sometime.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I couldn't get too many pictures because my camera was being dumb but I got a few. I'm going to go the sugar museum then walk in a lava tube if I have time. So I still have one day of fun left since my flight doesn't leave till 11pm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I was kidding about the pictures , enjoy your last day there


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

wow I have been awake for over 35 hours straight so far. I took a ten minuet nap on the plane but nothing other then that. This time change and late night plane flight really messed with me. Hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope you get a good nights sleep, welcome home!


----------

